# JBL or Tropica Substrate?



## leemonk (12 Jul 2009)

Hey all,

After following James' post on the Akadama substrate, I have finally purchased some and its soaking in the the garden as we speak.

In the same post I was asking about subtrates and in particular, Tropica substate. The only reason for this was that someone else had mentioned it at some point.

The problem I have is that I cant find any anywhere. So...... here's what I need help with, if some of you can assist:

1. Does anyone know somewhere within 30-45 minutes of Wimbeldon that stocks Tropica?

2. Is JBL a suitable substitue for Tropica?

3. Is there another brand that may be better than the two listed above?


Thanks in advance


Regards

Lee


----------



## Sye Davies (13 Jul 2009)

jbl aquabasis is a perfectly usable substrate imo

as is tetra complete.

tropica is very good but the two mentioned above will certainly do the job you require


----------



## leemonk (13 Jul 2009)

thanks,

One more question though. I am sure that I read somewhere that the two listed alternates lack the Nitrogen that is needed by the plants. Is this correct and how important is it?

Please note, other than using the liquid plant feed, at this stage I do not plan on using EI Dosing.


Lee


----------



## Sye Davies (13 Jul 2009)

wouldnt know if that is the case.

i have grown plants in both substrates will excellent results dosing with plant nutrition plus.


----------



## swackett (13 Jul 2009)

I've also grown plants in both substrates with good results in both.

I get my tropica and JBL substrates from MA in Morden (only 1o-15mins from Wimbeldon)


----------

